# Missing Whiteface Skier Found..........



## NYDB (Feb 13, 2018)

..in California.  

WTF?  

this guy should eat the entire cost of the search


----------



## cdskier (Feb 13, 2018)

More details are needed on his side of the story...


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 13, 2018)

Asshole. He should eat the cost of the entire search!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2018)

We were talking about this this weekend, and I mentioned I think there's a chance he may have faked his own death.

  If this happened at Stowe or Jay Peak etc... I would not have suggested that.  But Whiteface is essentially a funnel, and it's difficult to imagine ending up someplace where it's impossible to find you given all the assets (dogs, drones, people, helis) involved.  Now, if the Lookout area were up and running, I wouldnt say that, but the Lookout area of Whiteface wasnt open the day he went missing.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 13, 2018)

From what I read, his wife and kid were there waiting the entire time?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 13, 2018)

I was at whiteface on sunday with a buddy from Plattsburgh. His north country friends were saying the local rumors are that something fishy was going on, possibly involving an insurance scam, and that the wife refused access to the credit card and banking records when requested by the NYSP

whiteface was crawling with dogs and cops and volunteer search parties poking every tree well

I was skiing the (closed) line under the summit quad and some dude on the chair started screaming at me to dig, thinking he saw the guy. it was a piece of wood.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 13, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I was at whiteface on sunday with a buddy from Plattsburgh. His north country friends were saying the local rumors are that something fishy was going on, possibly involving an insurance scam, and that the wife refused access to the credit card and banking records when requested by the NYSP
> 
> whiteface was crawling with dogs and cops and volunteer search parties poking every tree well



Funny, Kusty - I was there too.  But both Saturday and Sunday.    If you think Sunday was crawling with dogs and search parties - you should have seen Saturday.   National Guard and such. 

Having seen what a huge undertaking it was - really makes me PO'd at the guy who did this.    There were A LOT of resources tied up in that.  A lot of people who gave up their weekends and spent it climbing around in the woods on a mountain in the snow.   Included people having to rope and repel into the steeper areas of Whiteface & then get hauled back up.    Watched them do it off of the left side of Wilmington Trail.  

If this is a scam/dumb ass/drunk kind of thing - they should put a bunch of Chuckstah's ziplock bagged steak tips in his pockets and let those search dogs "find him" after starving them for a few days. . .


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 13, 2018)

i skied wilmington trail and was thinking how that long shitty short glade that drops to the drainage run out is so dangerous. i've only skied that glade once. made the mistake of dropping into it towards the very first entrance. so short, onto a run out that just goes on forever and ever. super easy for an intermediate skier to accidentally wind up in trouble in there, and there is so much area. very little vertical footage down to the runout, but just a huge area to need to search.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 13, 2018)

he still had all his ski stuff on.    how the fuck did that happen?

Definitely trying to claim section 8


----------



## cdskier (Feb 13, 2018)

While this certainly could be a case of some sort of fraud or scam attempt...there's also a possibility of some sort of complete mental break here or something along those lines. He was found 5 days after disappearing wearing the same clothes including helmet and goggles that he was wearing while skiing? If I'm attempting to fake a disappearance, I'm not going to still be wearing my ski helmet and goggles nearly 3000 miles away 5 days later. There's much more to this story than has been released so far.


----------



## Jully (Feb 13, 2018)

cdskier said:


> While this certainly could be a case of some sort of fraud or scam attempt...there's also a possibility of some sort of complete mental break here or something along those lines. *He was found 5 days after disappearing wearing the same clothes including helmet and goggles that he was wearing while skiing?* If I'm attempting to fake a disappearance, I'm not going to still be wearing my ski helmet and goggles nearly 3000 miles away 5 days later. There's much more to this story than has been released so far.



Yeah, that is what baffles me. How is this not a bigger part of the story? How did a Canadian get to CA and be found wearing ski gear?


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 13, 2018)

Jully said:


> Yeah, that is what baffles me. How is this not a bigger part of the story? How did a Canadian get to CA and be found wearing ski gear?



Sounds like a will Farrell movie.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 13, 2018)

Guys weekend strikes again! Sounds like a Vegas weekend! Hangover 4!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2018)

I have to believe there must be a lot of phone footage of the guy in ski gear out there.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 13, 2018)

Whitey said:


> Funny, Kusty - I was there too.  But both Saturday and Sunday.    If you think Sunday was crawling with dogs and search parties - you should have seen Saturday.   National Guard and such.
> 
> Having seen what a huge undertaking it was - really makes me PO'd at the guy who did this.    There were A LOT of resources tied up in that.  A lot of people who gave up their weekends and spent it climbing around in the woods on a mountain in the snow.   Included people having to rope and repel into the steeper areas of Whiteface & then get hauled back up.    Watched them do it off of the left side of Wilmington Trail.
> 
> If this is a scam/dumb ass/drunk kind of thing - they should put a bunch of Chuckstah's ziplock bagged steak tips in his pockets and let those search dogs "find him" after starving them for a few days. . .


Good plan. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Feb 14, 2018)

Turns out they got his name wrong. It wasn’t “Filippidis”. It was F. Lapidus. He thought he was on his way to Guam...


----------



## djd66 (Feb 14, 2018)

The story has been updated,... I'm sure more will come out. 

http://www.newyorkupstate.com/adiro...issing_skier_told_deputies_he_crossed_th.html


----------



## Glenn (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow. This is a really strange story.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 14, 2018)

Ok, he got a haircut?  In his ski boots and gear?

It's possible he bumped his noggin and was delusional for a bit.  I've done that before.  Usually doesn't last 5 days and I don't end up 3000 miles away.

More likely, he was on the run from something (gambling debt, running off with his mistress, fake death to claim insurance) found out it wasn't going to work, then pulled a walter white ,  but instead of getting naked, he donned his ski apparel and faked a fugue state to cover up his stupidity.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Feb 14, 2018)

Alien time portal.  Definitely.


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2018)

I would not want to explain to my co-workers I hitched across the country in ski boots and have no memory of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah he’s definitely not going to be allowed to be a firefighter anymore, that’s for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speden (Feb 14, 2018)

I think he needs to see a boot fitter. If he could comfortably wear his boots for a whole week, then they are probably one size too big. Maybe that's why he hit his head...

Sent from my SM-G920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

It could be a possible mental disorder also.  But, who knows.  Don't let the guy purchase any firearms, that's for sure.  And I certainly wouldn't want him as my lifeline if I was a fellow firefighter.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 14, 2018)

It seems that Canada didn’t bring their best cross-country skier to Peyong Chang.


----------



## abc (Feb 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> It could be a possible mental disorder also.  But, who knows.  Don't let the guy purchase any firearms, that's for sure.  And I certainly wouldn't want him as my lifeline if I was a fellow firefighter.


He's a RETIRED firefighter.

Alzheimer?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2018)

My BS meter is red-lined so hard, it stuck.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

abc said:


> He's a RETIRED firefighter.
> 
> Alzheimer?


Whoops!  I thought it was saying he was still a volunteer firefighter.
Mental illness is very tricky.  I wouldn't bet on Alzheimer's with him being a younger person, that would be less likely, but I suppose possible.  In my opinion, when the details come out that he was 3,000 miles away, still wearing his skiing gear and wasn't quite sure how he got there... sure sounds like some type of mental illness/mental episode.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Whoops!  I thought it was saying he was still a volunteer firefighter.
> Mental illness is very tricky.  I wouldn't bet on Alzheimer's with him being a younger person, that would be less likely, but I suppose possible.  In my opinion, when the details come out that he was 3,000 miles away, still wearing his skiing gear and wasn't quite sure how he got there... sure sounds like some type of mental illness/mental episode.



he is only 49 they said with no history of mental illness.
I would put money on the BS or he had a really bad concussion.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 14, 2018)

If he still has both kidneys, drug test him for PCP.


----------



## djd66 (Feb 14, 2018)

Some guy on youtube (Secureteam10) is claiming he was teleported by aliens! Maybe the aliens were snowboarders and were really pissed at him!

https://youtu.be/pSb_vUj9SRg


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2018)

djd66 said:


> Some guy on youtube (Secureteam10) is claiming *he was teleported by aliens! Maybe the aliens were snowboarders*



Life advanced enough to make it to earth is not choosing Whiteface for its' snowboard trip.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> he is only 49 they said with no history of mental illness.
> I would put money on the BS or he had a really bad concussion.


Unfortunately, history doesn't always matter.
You see/hear stories all the time about people with no history snapping or having an episode.  Just because there is or isn't history, doesn't mean it will never come up or won't come back.

There's even some evidence of substances as "benign" as marijuana triggering schizophrenia or schizophrenic breaks in people who had no idea they had mental illness.

With a really bad concussion I don't think you wind up hitchhiking your way across the country, still wearing your skiing gear 5 days and 3,000 miles later.  I would find it hard to believe a random stranger would pick up a man and drive him thousands of miles if he's completely disoriented and wearing skiing gear.  I find it hard to believe a random stranger would do that whether he was disoriented or not, but he must have said something that made the stranger give him a ride.  With a bad concussion he'd most likely be disoriented, possibly even visibly wobbly while moving and most likely would not have had the cognizance to explain to a stranger why he was in his skiing gear and traveling across the country.

Who knows, we're all just guessing at this point because none of it really makes any sense.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 14, 2018)

Someone has been watching Reefer Madness.

If it was a mental thing, do you think his wife would be stonewalling?


----------



## cdskier (Feb 14, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> If it was a mental thing, do you think his wife would be stonewalling?



Unless you're her or personally know her, then you have no idea what her reasons could be for any of her actions. Additionally, is there even any substantiated proof that the wife was uncooperative or is this just based mainly on hearsay? I didn't see this mentioned in any of the articles I read.

Maybe there actually is history of unusual behavior in the past from him that the wife is trying to hide (if she was in fact trying to hide anything).


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 14, 2018)

My money is on what JCB said. Even enough stress can cause SCZ breaks in susceptible people.

I have no idea why his wife is stonewalling, but I imagine their relationship is strained at the moment and he's got a lot of explaining to do (if he's even able).

Memory loss, sleeping at weird hours, disorientation... let me share this article with my wife the clinical psychologist and see what she thinks.


----------



## djd66 (Feb 14, 2018)

it will be interested if this is actually a legit mental illness thing.  Maybe i will use that excuse next time I want to ski out west without telling my wife.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 14, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Unless you're her or personally know her, then you have no idea what her reasons could be for any of her actions. Additionally, is there even any substantiated proof that the wife was uncooperative or is this just based mainly on hearsay? I didn't see this mentioned in any of the articles I read.
> 
> Maybe there actually is history of unusual behavior in the past from him that the wife is trying to hide (if she was in fact trying to hide anything).



Do you really believe that or just throwing out possibilities (which I do all the time myself)?


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> Someone has been watching Reefer Madness.
> 
> If it was a mental thing, do you think his wife would be stonewalling?


It is a generally harmless drug (comparatively) and I am for its possible medical benefits.  I am in favor of testing and more testing to see what good can come from it.  Your comment is far from my stance or beliefs.

Do yourself a favor and do some research.
Example:
I believe it was a special I saw on Viceland where a girl had been convicted of murder after a schizophrenic episode... she had never shown any symptoms, no history, nothing.  Typical girl, good home, good grades, enough money, etc.  Her and her friends smoked, she had a schizophrenic break and went on to commit a violent murder against a random stranger.  Her friends finished the same bag, none had any issues.  Before and after this event, she never showed any signs of aggression, mental problems, etc.  Could there have been other things at play?  Sure, but there is evidence supporting marijuana use possibly triggering things like this.  The issue is we don't have the mountain of empirical evidence and testing to back anything up because the government is stuck in _Reefer Madness Mode_ with Jeff Sessions.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 14, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> Do you really believe that or just throwing out possibilities (which I do all the time myself)?



What I believe is that we don't have all the details and it is foolish to jump to the conclusion that it was some sort of intentional disappearance scam with 0 evidence to back that up. I also believe some sort of complete mental break is a very real possibility. Mental health issues are downplayed and ignored far too often for some reason. And that stigma only results in people that do have mental issues from being afraid of letting others around them (even loved ones) know.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 14, 2018)

There is plenty of evidence. 

He showed up in Sacramento for one. This was national news that could have been prevented with a simple phone call.

He very well could have a mental illness, but being a firefighter, at least where I live, has physical fitness and mental requirements they mandate you see a doctor for every couple years, so I'm doubtful. 

We were also talking about why his wife would stonewall, which doesn't really line up with the mental illness argument. If anything, she should be more apt to help if a mental illness is a factor.


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2018)

Wearing ski boots for a week, though. I think we’re burying the lead here. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Feb 14, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> There is plenty of evidence.
> 
> He showed up in Sacramento for one.



Wow...that's your evidence? Someone showing up in a completely different location with no recollection of how they got there is evidence that they did it intentionally and are lying? Pretty weak case...



> This was national news that could have been prevented with a simple phone call.



If it wasn't for this forum, I would have never known about this. Not everyone watches the news every day.



> He very well could have a mental illness, but being a firefighter, at least where I live, has physical fitness and mental requirements they mandate you see a doctor for every couple years, so I'm doubtful.



Sudden breaks don't require any history as JCB already pointed out.



> We were also talking about why his wife would stonewall, which doesn't really line up with the mental illness argument. If anything, she should be more apt to help if a mental illness is a factor.



Like I said, unless you're in her shoes, you don't know what thoughts are going through her mind. I could speculate on dozens of reasons as to why she would be stonewalling, but they would be simply baseless speculation because I'm not her and don't know her. And again as I said earlier, is there even substantiated proof that she was uncooperative? This wasn't mentioned in any news story I read.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> There is plenty of evidence.
> 
> He showed up in Sacramento for one. This was national news that could have been prevented with a simple phone call.
> 
> ...


Plenty of evidence of what?  None of it makes any sense, we're just making guesses.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 14, 2018)

My wife says sounds like a dissociative fugue state. Which I guess is fancy words for what we're already discussing.

Hope the full story comes out.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 14, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Wow...that's your evidence? Someone showing up in a completely different location with no recollection of how they got there is evidence that they did it intentionally and are lying? Pretty weak case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Why would he be in Sacramento? 

2) But you heard about it so my point stands.

3) You are relying on a very small possibility to uphold the sudden break argument. Given his profession, there is a good chance this would have been caught during a mental evaluation. Much more so than pretty much any other field.

4) Please, if your husband goes missing to do everything you can to find him. Unless you are getting a divorce I guess. 

It's great you have empathy for the guy, but it is reliant upon what any critical thinking person would put as a very small possibility.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> 1) Why would he be in Sacramento?
> 
> 2) But you heard about it so my point stands.
> 
> ...


I don't see anyone expressing empathy, only trying to figure things out because this is a confusing case.  Most are aggravated/upset about the amount of money, time and resources devoted to the search for him when it was not necessary.

So, what is your hypothesis?  You actually believe this was an attempt by this guy to fake his own death or to get away from his wife?  That makes less than 0 sense.  He was found STILL WEARING HIS SKIING GEAR FROM 5 DAYS PRIOR!  That is not how you go unnoticed or stay under the radar.  He also bought a phone and called his wife... not exactly the best way to get away from that person or fake your death.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 14, 2018)

Well coming up with the slim possibility of a snap mental break seems like empathetic excuse making does it not? Maybe excuse making is the wrong word, but its a reason that would be understandable and elicit empathy from most people with a soul. 

I don't have a hypothesis other than it was nefarious.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 14, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> 1) Why would he be in Sacramento?



Who knows? Guessing and speculation is pointless. I prefer waiting until someone has real evidence and real facts.



> 2) But you heard about it so my point stands.


Not really. I suspect most people in Sacramento don't visit AlpineZone and wouldn't have known who this guy was when they saw him walking around Sacramento. One of the articles even stated the police out there didn't believe him at first when he told them he was the missing skier from Whiteface. Using my example of only having seen this by virtue of visiting a ski forum where it is a relevant topic is hardly proof that this was "national news" that everyone should have known about and that could have been prevented with a simple phone call. 



> 3) You are relying on a very small possibility to uphold the sudden break argument. Given his profession, there is a good chance this would have been caught during a mental evaluation. Much more so than pretty much any other field.



And what is the possibility that he did this intentionally? Are there stats that say intentionally running away while skiing is a more common occurrence than someone suddenly suffering some sort of mental break?



> 4) Please, if your husband goes missing to do everything you can to find him. Unless you are getting a divorce I guess.



So you've personally been in this situation and know the stress involved and know exactly how you would react? And you still haven't answered my question about whether there is even proof that she wasn't helping...



> It's great you have empathy for the guy, but it is reliant upon what any critical thinking person would put as a very small possibility.



It isn't empathy. It is simply called waiting for facts and real evidence before jumping to the conclusion that it was intentional. I'm not saying he definitely suffered a mental break. I'm simply saying that is a potential alternative hypothesis to the argument that it was intentional to show that is NOT the only logical conclusion. Right now the police have stated they have no reason to believe he is lying about not being able to remember the events from the previous 5 days. Until evidence shows up to dispute this, that's what you have to go with as the truth. Whether you believe the story about not remembering is irrelevant. There's simply no facts at this time to back up that the story is not true.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't see anyone expressing empathy, only trying to figure things out because this is a confusing case.  Most are aggravated/upset about the amount of money, time and resources devoted to the search for him when it was not necessary.
> 
> So, what is your hypothesis?  You actually believe this was an attempt by this guy to fake his own death or to get away from his wife?  That makes less than 0 sense.  He was found STILL WEARING HIS SKIING GEAR FROM 5 DAYS PRIOR!  That is not how you go unnoticed or stay under the radar.  He also bought a phone and called his wife... not exactly the best way to get away from that person or fake your death.



Exactly...


----------



## CoolMike (Feb 14, 2018)

There is a chance he was dazed and abducted and transported against his will.  That seems to me at least as likely as a fugue state or a badly planned scam.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> Well coming up with the slim possibility of a snap mental break seems like empathetic excuse making does it not? Maybe excuse making is the wrong word, but its a reason that would be understandable and elicit empathy from most people with a soul.
> 
> I don't have a hypothesis other than it was nefarious.


Nefarious how or why?  Nothing was stolen, he's not some super rich guy either even. 



CoolMike said:


> There is a chance he was dazed and abducted and transported against his will.  That seems to me at least as likely as a fugue state or a badly planned scam.


How is that as logical or likely?  Nothing has been reported stolen.  He's a former volunteer firefighter, so he's not rolling in cash or jewelry or any reason really to abduct him.

The scam angle doesn't make sense either.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> How is that as logical or likely?  Nothing has been reported stolen.  He's a former volunteer firefighter, so he's not rolling in cash or jewelry or any reason really to abduct him.



I think what he was saying was that all scenarios proposed so far are unlikely and the additional one he mentioned is just another (unlikely) possibility. I had actually thought of the kidnapping one too, but was trying to avoid further speculation with no evidence.

Overall, I think nearly any scenario someone comes up with is "unlikely" as this is just an incredibly bizarre situation with no logical explanation that immediately jumps out as "likely".

The thing that bothers me the most about many of the responses on this forum are that a lot of people immediately jumped to the "nefarious" conclusion. Too many pessimists here that only see the evil and bad in people.

If it turns out he did for some reason do this intentionally, then I would absolutely agree with people that he should be responsible for the costs of the search. But until there are real tangible facts to show this, we should not assume anything.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

I hope we get details soon, I'm quite interested.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 14, 2018)

CoolMike said:


> There is a chance he was dazed and abducted and transported against his will.  That seems to me at least as likely as a fugue state or a badly planned scam.



That's what I'm saying check for kidney removal scars and do a drug test.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Guess the skiing's not so good given we're discussing a game of Where's Waldo...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm chillin in Stowe but this is still interesting AF


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2018)

> He also said Filippidis told police he recalled getting a haircut and buying an iPhone before calling authorities, but could not remember details of how he got to the Sacramento airport.



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/missing-toronto-firefighter-california-head-injury-1.4535259


----------



## speden (Feb 14, 2018)

I hope there's not a simple explanation for all this. Then it will make a good made for TV movie or Dateline episode!


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 14, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm chillin in Stowe but this is still interesting AF



Did you ski today?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> So, what is your hypothesis?  *You actually believe this was an attempt by this guy to fake his own death or to get away from his wife?  That makes less than 0 sense. * He was found STILL WEARING HIS SKIING GEAR FROM 5 DAYS PRIOR!



That's been my hypothesis since near the very beginning of this story, so lump me in with those making "0 sense" I guess.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's been my hypothesis since near the very beginning of this story, so lump me in with those making "0 sense" I guess.



Something is off but he called his wife before authorities were on to him and she told him to contact them. Did she come to the realization that it wasn't going to work or did he?


----------



## Vaughn (Feb 15, 2018)

cdskier said:


> The thing that bothers me the most about many of the responses on this forum are that a lot of people immediately jumped to the "nefarious" conclusion. Too many pessimists here that only see the evil and bad in people.



Absent any specific facts, it is so, so much more likely that he did this intentionally than what, he was drugged and transported 3000 miles... for unexplainable reasons? It's Occam's Razor - what answer requires the fewest assumptions. 

He did it on purpose theory: 
Assumes he didn't get some rare, undetectable temporary mental condition which blotted out his memory but did allow him to travel 3000 miles without detection. 
Assumes he just changed clothes to travel which is why there were reports of a man in full ski gear being spotted in Kansas, etc... 

He blacked out or whatever theory: 
Assumes he lost all of his memory but was able to hitch a ride and travel across the country in ski gear without being noticed or discussed. 
Assumes it's possible to just black out for a week and yet live your life, eating and drinking and finding somewhere to sleep without problems or assumes some unknown stranger helped out a guy dressed in a ski gear to travel across the country without contacting the authorities or getting him mental help. 

He was abducted theory: 
Assumes someone would undertake the complexity and risk of drugging and kidnpapping, but not harming a middle aged Canadian firefighter, and then moving him 3000 miles undetected. 
Assumes that this kidnapper changes their mind and releases him. 

I'd bet $1000 (Canadian) this was some dumb plot hatched by him and his wife gone wrong and he bailed out of it.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2018)

I just think that it is absurd that he didn't ski in Utah or Colorado on his way to California.  He blew a real opportunity.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 15, 2018)

Kinda reminds me of when the guy was pushed off a chair at Aspen but decided it was to good a powder day to report it to the police until after skiing all day.  Lots of people saying he made it up, but turns out it was true.  Crazy stuff happens, but this one is extra crazy.

My theory, maybe he wasn't in ski clothing the whole time.  Possibly dumped his other stuff and then put on the "mental issue" act.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2018)

jaytrem said:


> My theory, maybe he wasn't in ski clothing the whole time.  Possibly dumped his other stuff and then put on the "mental issue" act.



I would have to imagine that we would have seen footage from the airport security cameras by now if this guy truly was wearing ski gear the entire time.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm on team "intentional scam gone wrong"


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 15, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I just think that it is absurd that he didn't ski in Utah or Colorado on his way to California.  He blew a real opportunity.



lol.  So true.

Whole week off, going right through the heart of ski country...wow.  He blew it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Did you ski today?



MRG yesterday Stowe today... I have MRG report/pics up... got some nice pics at Stowe this morning I'll put those up soon


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 16, 2018)

HAs he checked if his internal organs are all there?


----------



## moresnow (Feb 20, 2018)

The real question is what happened to his skis?

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Feb 20, 2018)

moresnow said:


> The real question is what happened to his skis?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app



Probably dropped them off the Kitchen Wall at Stowe before going out west...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2018)

No legitimate updates to this tale?

I read somewhere that he "got a haircut", which in my cynical mind is possible circumstantial evidence of an attempt at appearance change.


----------



## speden (Feb 20, 2018)

CIA black ops mission gone bad. Subject's memory had to be erased (codename "haircut"). All mission objectives are classified.

Sent from my SM-G920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> No legitimate updates to this tale?
> 
> I read somewhere that he "got a haircut", which in my cynical mind is possible circumstantial evidence of an attempt at appearance change.



Didn't he buy a new phone, too?  Even Pollyanna would be suspicious of this guy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> Didn't he buy a new phone, too?  Even Pollyanna would be suspicious of this guy.



Yes.  And now I'm reading he reportedly had $1,000 in cash on him.

Because I always show-up at the slopes with $1k in my pocket.  This is getting fishier-and-fishier.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Because I always show-up at the slopes with $1k in my pocket.  This is getting fishier-and-fishier.



You seen the walk up rate at Stowe lately?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2018)

speden said:


> CIA black ops mission gone bad. Subject's memory had to be erased (codename "haircut"). All mission objectives are classified.



Too bad when they split his personalities in the "mkultra" days, they never told the guy that "Gondola" was his trigger word for personality #2 to take the lead and begin the mission.


----------



## speden (Feb 20, 2018)

The other rumor is that somehow this guy found out the real reason the Patriots intentionally lost the Superbowl by benching Malcolm Butler. He had to go on the run so fast he didn't even have time to change out of his ski gear. But someone caught up to him and now he's not talking...

Sent from my SM-G920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Feb 20, 2018)

Alien abduction


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 25, 2018)

So any updates on this? I've tried searching and not coming up with anything....

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 25, 2018)

I think they found him trapped on a lift at Gore recently.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Apr 25, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> I think they found him trapped on a lift at Gore recently.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 25, 2018)

Here's an overdue update

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2018/08/24/missing-in-new-york-found-in-california.html


----------



## cdskier (Aug 25, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Here's an overdue update
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2018/08/24/missing-in-new-york-found-in-california.html



So apparently all the people jumping to the "evil scam" conclusion were wrong. Didn't I say we should wait until we get all the facts? (although I didn't quite think we'd have to wait 6 months)



Vaughn said:


> I'd bet $1000 (Canadian) this was some dumb plot hatched by him and his wife gone wrong and he bailed out of it.



Better get that checkbook out!


----------



## Zand (Aug 25, 2018)

This story still makes no sense to me. This truck driver drove for what must have been 3+ days with this guy who clearly wasn't right and just kept on going to California without thinking maybe I should call an ambulance or drop this guy off at a hospital? I feel like I have even more questions after that article than I did before.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 25, 2018)

Zand said:


> This story still makes no sense to me. This truck driver drove for what must have been 3+ days with this guy who clearly wasn't right and just kept on going to California without thinking maybe I should call an ambulance or drop this guy off at a hospital? I feel like I have even more questions after that article than I did before.



1+ And wearing ski boots? Vaugh can keep his 1k


----------



## cdskier (Aug 25, 2018)

There are some quite strange truck drivers out there...so who knows what he was thinking. If the guy gave the trucker some money to drive him, the truck driver may not have cared about much else. I would like it if the truck driver came forward though and told what he knows.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 27, 2018)

Zand said:


> This story still makes no sense to me. This truck driver drove for what must have been 3+ days with this guy who clearly wasn't right and just kept on going to California without thinking maybe I should call an ambulance or drop this guy off at a hospital? I feel like I have even more questions after that article than I did before.



Agreed. That seems pretty odd. One would think the driver would try to get the guy help...especially if he was getting sick and sleeping all the time.


----------



## skiur (Aug 27, 2018)

I still don't buy it, there is more to the story than that.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Aug 27, 2018)

Also he wasn’t wearing his ski boots, this has been misreported several times, he had on regular winter boots in the pics and some sources reported it correctly.  So although he fell while skiing he made it to where ever his boots were and changed? Aliens man, aliens


----------



## NYDB (Aug 27, 2018)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Also he wasn’t wearing his ski boots, this has been misreported several times, he had on regular winter boots in the pics and some sources reported it correctly.  So although he fell while skiing he made it to where ever his boots were and changed? Aliens man, aliens





			
				article said:
			
		

> He recalls climbing into the warm cab of a truck still clad in his ski boots and winter clothing.



It sounds like he changed later on?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 27, 2018)

skiur said:


> I still don't buy it, there is more to the story than that.



Agreed.   While the amnesia story is possible, it just seems there's too many odd things simultaneously taking place (having a large sum of $$$ on him, not being able to find the truckdriver, etc..) in addition to the obvious entire oddity of the story.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Aug 27, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Agreed.   While the amnesia story is possible, it just seems there's too many odd things simultaneously taking place (having a large sum of $$$ on him, not being able to find the truckdriver, etc..) in addition to the obvious entire oddity of the story.



Don't you have to walk like a half mile uphill just to get out of the main base area? Just crazy!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 27, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> *Don't you have to walk like a half mile uphill just to get out of the main base area? Just crazy!*



The article says he made it back to the _"hub of kids programming"_, which is the Bear Den Lodge, and that he mistook it for the main lodge.  The writer seems to place a lot of significance on this, though I'm not sure why, even going as far as to call it_ "sparsely populated"_, whatever that means in this case.   

In reality, the Bear Den Lodge isnt THAT far from the main lodge, and you have to walk right PAST the main lodge from the Bear Den lodge (downhill actually) anyway to get back to the main road. His next memory is getting in a truck on that road at Whiteface, and then his next memory after that is in Utah.


----------

